# I got my Reeeeeefit,



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I got my reeeeeeeeefit, I got my reeeeeeeefit, I got my reeeeeeeefit.
Does the happy dance around my model room.

No kidding.
I wish I could say I got the first one at my hobby shop, but when I got there one of my buddies from IPMS Warren was already paying for his.
Hey Dan, hows it look?


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

well lets see some pics


----------



## soloboy5 (Jun 18, 2003)

Pictures!!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, sorry to report, I've found some pretty major problems with the refit kit.

First off, parts 24 an 72 don't align up at all. The alignment pins are much too big for the holes.

Secondly, the clear parts are in a transparent baby blue. To facilitate the color of the deflector dish I assume????

The hanger deck is much longer than than it was in ST:V. For some reason it takes up the whole interior of the secondary hull. 

I'm not really sure where they went wrong on this one.

By now I think you've figured out I'm kidding.

This thing is so beatuful, its making me weep.
It seems like almost every part is individually wraped.
The tooling is much sharper than what appears on the NX-01 kit.
(I wonder if they changed tooling companies?)
There are a COUPLE of miss-aligned windows on the B-C deck, (but thats a hard place considering)
I can't speak for the fit of the kit overall but from seeing how the saucer halves fit, it seems pretty good. There are extra supports in the saucer to make sure it maintains the proper 'thickness' throughout. Its quite sturdy. In fact I was amazed at how much this kit weighs. Its truly heavy. The two saucer halves alone weigh more than a complete ST AMT/Ertl kit.
On the opposit side of weight issue, at first look the nacelles seem pretty light so I'm not too concerned about any sagging. (so long as its not present in the parts to begin with) Also there are plenty of good strong pins in each nacelle support.

Like everyone, I was familiar with all the physical dimensions this model was going to encompass. Thomas pictures simply didn't do justice to the size of this thing. 
Imagine building plenty of 1/144 space shuttle kits, then finally getting that 1/72 scale space shuttle kit. Remember marveling at the size of all those parts? Same thing here.

I CAN'T imagine this kit not selling fantastically. If you we're planing on only getting one, I'm sure you'll end up with a second and so-on.

Its sad, but I doubt we'll ever see a 1/350 Reliant, from RC2/PL. Looking at this kit I can tell a Reliant would kick-a$$ BIG TIME.

My biggest fear is that RC2 will go.....'1/350 scale sells well? Ok, lets do the TOS Enterprise. Bob, down the hall just finished designing a NASCAR kit, get him to scale up that 18in kit. And, oh yeah, make sure it doesn't have more than 35 pieces to it."
Obviously missing the finer points of things.


----------



## scifibear2 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Just ordered...*

I just not 15 minutes ago ordered the BIG E on line from DieCastExpress.

Will arrive in 2-4 business days.

It seems too simple, got the confirmation # though.

I'm gonna wet my pants, probably in more ways then one when this thing arrives, and its being shipped to my work. Oh, the joy, the bliss...


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

How much diid it run you?


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> How much diid it run you?


They are $48 + shipping at StarshipModeler.com.

Linda


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Starshipmodeler.com has a waiting list already!
That many have been sold, or pre-ordered!
I think we have a winner! :thumbsup: 


ClubTepes:
How does it look for internal lighting? Does it seem easy to do?


----------



## scifibear2 (Oct 19, 2003)

You can expect Standard Shipment delivery in 4-7 business days 
(Mon-Fri),
unless you have selected Express Shipping (2-4 business days). 
**Delivery
time does not include pre-sell orders** If you need to get in touch 
with
us about your order, send an e-mail message to
[email protected], or call us at (800) 626-8478. 
Please
note that we try to respond to inquiries within one business day. To
assist us in providing the best customer service to you, please include
your order number and billing address on all correspondence.


Item(s) Ordered:
Qty ITEM DESCRIPTION Options COST
1 Star Trek Enterprise 54.99

Item(s) Subtotal: $54.99
Shipping: $13.90
State Tax: $0.00
Total Due: $68.89


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey all,

Speaking for the West Coast (Vegas), we haven't received our Big E yet. I've alerted my local HobbyTown USA that they should get them this coming week. And when they get them, to 911 page me.

God help them if they don't...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Refit not in Chicago yet.


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

They must be shipping UPS...they do in 10 days what the USPS does in 2-3


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey all,

I've been meaning to ask this...what is WonderFest. And where/when/how does one get in?

Sounds like a great model making convention from what I've read, but I've just been getting back into modeling the past year and I'm trying to catch up.

Neuro


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.wonderfest.com/


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

TY Bab


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

You know...I just ran over the link that Baba posted. This seems very kewl and I'm aiming to make it...but if they have a 12 step program for modelholics, I'm out of there.

Neuro


----------



## haro genki (Apr 13, 2005)

_"The hanger deck is much longer than than it was in ST:V. For some reason it takes up the whole interior of the secondary hull." _ 

I think they were going for shuttle + cargo bay that was shown briefly in The Motion Picture, which did end up taking a large portion of the Engineering hull.

I'm personally glad they did that, as it's the TMP Enterprise look I intend to aim for


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

CAPTNEURO said:


> You know...I just ran over the link that Baba posted. This seems very kewl and I'm aiming to make it...but if they have a 12 step program for modelholics, I'm out of there.
> 
> Neuro


They have a 12 step program, but its how to get you MORE addicted to modeling.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Picked up my refit today! They have arrived...finally!

What great looking boxart! Chris...you've really outdone yourself again!
Can't wait to crack it open to look at the parts inside!

MMM


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

My production samples arrived yesterday I oppened one this afternoon.

The box looks great.

I am very pleased with the way the kit looks in the box.
Hope everybody enjoys building it........
I know that there will be at least one built-up model at Wonderfest.

Hope to see several more!

Nope I'm not building one - after building four test shots I have no desire to build another one right now..

I also know that Lou Dalmaso has developed a set of painting masks for the kit..Go to Cult TV Man's site for that set of masks.www.culttvman.com

Dave


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Dave ship it over here, I'll take care of it for you


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

Although I posted this over on the other forum... wanted to get it in here too.

I got mine too!

Believe or not, at a local hobby store in Milwaukee! $45 and they still had at least 1 or 2 left after I got mine.

So... if anybody in Milwaukee area is interested, go to "Empire Models" on the 7100 block of Greenfield! :thumbsup:


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Well, just whipped over to the WestEd, still no sign of the refit at Kites and Other Delights... but I will probably be going there everyday for the rest of the week!

Dan


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh man this is getting exciting!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Epsilon said:


> Believe or not, at a local hobby store in Milwaukee! $45


 
Believe it or not, the hobby shop I got mine from is selling it for $42.99.

A LOT of plastic and SIZE for $43.00.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Considering the speed at which new kits find their way to the Northwest, I'll be lucky if I get mine before Wonderfest next month. Oh man, I'm nearly crawling out of my skin waiting for this one!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey qtan don't fret they were here in Idaho for a short time 15 mins or so as the guy at my local Hobbytown told me b4 they were gone


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I got the shop next to my work looking out for me. They'll put my name on the first one that comes in. Oooo! Makes you want to squeel like a kid before Christmas!! :roll:


----------



## scalehobby (May 23, 2003)

*Don't spend too much!*

We're pre-selling these kits for $54 with FREE shipping! We haven't received our shipment yet, but we're expecting them imminently! 

http://www.scalehobby.com/product_info.php?products_id=2507


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Epsilon said:


> Believe or not, at a local hobby store in Milwaukee! $45 and they still had at least 1 or 2 left after I got mine.
> 
> So... if anybody in Milwaukee area is interested, go to "Empire Models" on the 7100 block of Greenfield! :thumbsup:


Damn, I'm on the other side of the state...


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

EvilWays, say it with me now... ROAD TRIP!!!!! :lol:

Dan


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! I can't believe THIS!!!!! I just went over to my local hobby shop and got the third degree for asking if it was in!!!!!  
And above that he said when they come in it's going to be $59.99 Well I think I will just drive a little out of my way home tonight and go to Hobbytown USA and see what they have! I live in Leesburg which is just outside of DC. If you all get them then we should too!!! And WHAT ABOUT THE FREAKEN PRICE!!! I have to admit that a couple of IPMS friends of mine have said that hobby shop is always higher in price. Well OK!
I want my Enterprise but for the price you guys are stating. Not $59.99 :drunk: 

BUT I'M DRULLING NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drunk: 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

My hobby dealer called today. Mine is in and I'll be heading up there tomorrow to bring her home! A good day.
Jim


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Chinxy said:


> WOW! I can't believe THIS!!!!! I just went over to my local hobby shop and got the third degree for asking if it was in!!!!!
> 
> I want my Enterprise but for the price you guys are stating. Not $59.99 :drunk:


Sounds like they don't want your business.
Yeah $59.99 is the high end.
MOST hobby shops around me had the NX-01 for $49.99.
The few that had it for $59.99 reported it didn't sell well.
DUH!:freak: 

When you do get yours (from another place) I suggest you let them know you got it somewhere elseand how much you paid for it.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Guess they like going out of business.....

Scottie


----------



## 3rdIgrafx (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I'm a newbie to the site, with many years building. I've been waiting a LONG time for this kit too. CultTVMan has it for$44.99 + s&h. Figure on about $10 for USPS shipping. Not a bad price overall.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

*Got Mine!*

Bayshore Hobbies on Long Island, for $53.00 + Tax...

First impression upon opening the box...Summed up in 4 Sentances...

*OH. MY. GOD. 

FREAKIN' HUGE!!!!!* 

I'm almost afraid to start on it...

A beautiful kit, though. Kudos to Thomas and crew for thier dedication. I hope that these sell out repeatedly, and also that the higherups at RC2 take that as a sign that these people KNOW what they are doing and what thier target market wants. If they do any more in the 1/350 scale, I could see the Klingon Cruiser and the OS 1701, but not much past that, due to size and price increases.

While we're at it, can we request that the OLD Refit's molds be burned to prevent thier use EVER again? 

Pretty Please? :tongue:


----------



## PrimeX15 (Aug 27, 2004)

Got mine today in the mail from DollHobby. Came to 91.00 bucks for 2 of them shipped. Opened one up and I was amazed. The damn thing is enormous!! 
I am a little thrown off by the model being modeled in a light blue color. I was expecting, maybe a white color or a gray, but blue?!?!? Oh well time to have some serious fun!!!!
I haven't looked at the instructions yet, but anyone else notice an extra lower secondary hull piece? (Part # 260, I think.) Is one supposed to be for the refit and the other for the refit-A? Just curious.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

PrimeX15 said:


> Got mine today in the mail from DollHobby. Came to 91.00 bucks for 2 of them shipped. Opened one up and I was amazed. The damn thing is enormous!!
> I am a little thrown off by the model being modeled in a light blue color. I was expecting, maybe a white color or a gray, but blue?!?!? Oh well time to have some serious fun!!!!
> I haven't looked at the instructions yet, but anyone else notice an extra lower secondary hull piece? (Part # 260, I think.) Is one supposed to be for the refit and the other for the refit-A? Just curious.


The "light blue" one is the "chase" color kit. 

James


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

PrimeX15 said:


> Got mine today in the mail from DollHobby. Came to 91.00 bucks for 2 of them shipped. Opened one up and I was amazed. The damn thing is enormous!!
> I am a little thrown off by the model being modeled in a light blue color. I was expecting, maybe a white color or a gray, but blue?!?!? Oh well time to have some serious fun!!!!
> I haven't looked at the instructions yet, but anyone else notice an extra lower secondary hull piece? (Part # 260, I think.) Is one supposed to be for the refit and the other for the refit-A? Just curious.



I'll take the blue one if you don't want it 

I got my 2 from Doll-Hobby today too.. abd I compared it to my AMT one... and DAMN.. the saucer itself is almsot as big as the whole AMT one built!


----------



## PrimeX15 (Aug 27, 2004)

JamesDFarrow said:


> The "light blue" one is the "chase" color kit.
> 
> James



Chase color kit? DId I get something special, or was it just something fun they did for us?


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

PrimeX15 said:


> Chase color kit? DId I get something special, or was it just something fun they did for us?



You got somethign special.


----------



## PrimeX15 (Aug 27, 2004)

jgoldsack said:


> You got somethign special.


Didn't know about the blue chase ones. How rare are they? Are they supposed to be completed? Or just left in the box?


----------



## PrimeX15 (Aug 27, 2004)

jgoldsack said:


> I'll take the blue one if you don't want it
> 
> I got my 2 from Doll-Hobby today too.. abd I compared it to my AMT one... and DAMN.. the saucer itself is almsot as big as the whole AMT one built!


I have the AMT one with the lights at home and this thing is no comparison to it. It is definately 1000 times better and going to be a lot more fun to do than those cheesy AMT models. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> Didn't know about the blue chase ones. How rare are they? Are they supposed to be completed? Or just left in the box?


Depends on how nuts you are about collectors items. Personally I see it as something "fun, not something I would ever pay extra for.


----------



## PrimeX15 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sword of Whedon said:


> Depends on how nuts you are about collectors items. Personally I see it as something "fun, not something I would ever pay extra for.


 I was just wondering if it was actually worth anything. I got two of them and opened the first one I grabbed. I just happened to open the bue one.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

PrimeX15 said:


> Didn't know about the blue chase ones. How rare are they? Are they supposed to be completed? Or just left in the box?


One in 12 is blue. The other 11 are white. Worth more - well they were supposed to I guess. We used to try and get them when PL first started the "chase" thing but most of the time retailers pull them out and sell them at a premium so we, as I am sure many others did, stopped looking. If you get one fine, if not, it's no big deal. 

As for worth more, well lets say they are all worth $50.00 now. A blue one, in 30 years, might be worth $5.00 more that a white one. LOL! Now that my opinion.

There are always fools on eBay that might pay more but is it worth the hazzle. Not to me. You are better off putting your money in the bank if you are looking to make a profit.

Since you opened it you might as well build it, IMO.

James


----------



## PrimeX15 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I'll just save the white one then.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

PrimeX15 said:


> Sounds good to me. I'll just save the white one then.


BTW, The box has a small opening it it so you can see the color of the plastic.

Also, the "chase" color is not always the same. Different kits have different chase colors. They always announce it here so you can check before hand if you do want to look for them in the future.

James


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Ralph, the owner of my local hobby shop (Ralph's Hobbies.. go figure..  ) called me today & told me the refit was in. He had gotten 4 of them in the first shipment.

I bought 2.  Opened one there so he could see what the kit was like... he was astounded at the detail & engineering of the kit.

So, RC2... about that 1/350 Klingon cruiser that was in development... :devil:


----------

